
Digg's top users banned for ever and ever  - iamelgringo
http://sfweekly.com/2008-10-01/news/digg-s-top-users-banned-forever-and-ever/
======
makimaki
This is kinda old news. The latest hoo-ha over bannings was when a Fastcompany
writer accused users of being sexist and Digg banned 20 to 30 of them.

See here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=365415>

------
geuis
Digg stopped being relevant about 1-2 years ago. I used to be an avid digger,
then stopped. Once Arrington mentioned HN, I've been here ever since. Much
more focused and interesting community we have here. I'm probably not the only
one.

------
huhtenberg
It was long due.

